# Farm house, Llyn Peninsula, North Wales



## slimrick (Apr 18, 2008)

This place holds fantastic memories for me. We used to have caravan holidays here 30 years ago, and I remember sitting around the kitchen table in the farmhouse eating cereal while the farmer fed the orphaned lambs in front of the Aga! Happy days...

Been empty for about 20 years now, as if they just walked out one day and never came back....


----------



## smileysal (Apr 19, 2008)

WOW, I love this. Especially that fireplace and surround, that looks gorgeous. And love the organ. Is it one with the bellows? (where you have to pump up the pedals to get air in, so you can play it? looks a little similar to one my grandparents used to have. Didn't half wear you out lol.

Good pics, really like this. 

Cheers,

 Sal

ps, im guessing Foxy will love this too


----------



## Shepy (Apr 19, 2008)

Thats some crazy stuff to be sitting in a farm hour, organs and video reels.

Nice explore, some interesting artifacts there.

~Shepy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

smileysal said:


> ps, im guessing Foxy will love this too



You're right, but no prizes though!   Yes, it's a fabulous place. Really like the building itself...and that fireplace is brilliant. Good one!


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 19, 2008)

Crikey. Wish I could stumble across something like this. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Gibbo (Apr 21, 2008)

Great photos. I spend a lot on time on the Lleyn, there's loads of abandoned cottages and churches dotted around the place!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 21, 2008)

Fantastic. Thats what I love about this forum. The rural stuff, the old farmhouses etc. That old harmonium is ace, its a shame its left to rot, I would love to restore it. Thats a great find!


----------



## madmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow - what a fab place!


----------



## _Belial (May 27, 2008)

Cool, I like it, the only farmhouses i've found around here have no roofs and are full of sheep!!

Care to drop me a PM to let me know where this was please?

ta


----------

